# Oh La La, it's a pretty girl



## Laura (May 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]...and she's a shetland! Introducing our first shetland foal of the year AND the first foal by SMHC's Excelsior's Stylish Mover, owned by Dream Weaver farm!!! Her dam is our Flying A's Wink At Me




: :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## sdmini (May 5, 2007)

What a Doll!! I'm a sucker for those that have blue eyes and black eyeliner.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!

Jodi


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 5, 2007)

Stunning! :new_shocked:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 5, 2007)

Holy cow, she is outstanding! :aktion033:


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 5, 2007)

Oh, WOW! What a stunner! And the mare ain't bad either. Congrats. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## joyenes (May 5, 2007)

OH MY She's BEAUTIFUL :new_shocked: You must be on cloud nine



: Congratulations :aktion033: Joyce


----------



## qtrrae (May 5, 2007)

OH MY!! "CONGRATULATIONS!! Laura You have the most beautiful



: babies! Both human and horse! HA! Just couldn't resist that!!

That is a gorgeous filly!!



:


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 5, 2007)

:new_shocked: She is beutiful Laura



: Congrats :aktion033: ~Jessica


----------



## Danielle_E. (May 5, 2007)

SHE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, she is exactly what I am hoping for in color and pattern for my mini mare that is expecting any time now

Congratulations!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Sterling (May 5, 2007)

OOOhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All my fav colors in one beautifully conformed package!!! Lucky YOU!!!!


----------



## alphahorses (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations - she is beautiful! :aktion033: :aktion033: Like the mare too!


----------



## TTF (May 5, 2007)

:new_shocked: Wowee! You can't get much louder than that!


----------



## crponies (May 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 5, 2007)

VERY CUTE!!!



:


----------



## wc minis (May 5, 2007)

Very nice!! Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## SweetOpal (May 6, 2007)

wow! now that is what I call color. Very sweet looking little thing, Congrats!


----------



## Mini Whinny (May 6, 2007)

INCREDIBLE!!! She has stunning markings. congrats :aktion033:


----------



## Firefall (May 8, 2007)

Ohhh, she's gorgeous, congratulations!!!!


----------



## CLC Stables (May 8, 2007)

She is simply stunning.................


----------



## txminipinto (May 9, 2007)

WOW! That's color! Congratulations!


----------



## MBhorses (May 9, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

love her marking. love the eye liner as well.


----------



## maranatha minis (May 9, 2007)

Laura,

Did you know I got into the shetland business? I have a 3 1/2 week old filly that is grey and white, marked something like yours. Your little girl sure is pretty!! I gotta get more shetlands!! mare is out of master's, a golden palimino(sp?) see ya in a few weeks!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## hairicane (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!!! DROOL...... Im




:



:



: in love


----------



## SWA (May 11, 2007)

WOW! :new_shocked: My-my-my! She's gorgeous!



: SUPER CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (May 11, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Dreamweaver (May 13, 2007)

I have to say I am very proud of my boy for sireing this awesome filly. Foxy has put many beautiful foals on the ground, but this is the first foal for Bo.











~ SMHC's Excelsior's Stylish Mover ~ "Bo"

We are so looking forward to future foals and to Bo returning to the show ring in 2008!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (May 30, 2007)

wow!

Simply GORGEOUS.

Really flashy...I really like her!!


----------

